# Feeling like an awful pet parent..



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

I have severe depression and anxiety and because of the depression I have a lot of off days where I just want to stay in bed and sleep. 

Now today I went to ask how much the right UVB will be. R750. $75 each about. And I need 3. Waaaaay out of my price range. Mostly because I have no job and I wanted to buy the uvbs with the money I saved up when it was about $50 each. Okay so my dragons will have to go out for natural sun. Okay thats do-able. Very time consuming but probably do-able. But I have no motivation to do it. 

I know I should either get my butt in gear and do what I have to. Or give them away. And I cant bear the thought of giving them away. 

So starting tomorow I have to try to do all the things I have to for them. I just need motivation. Ugh I feel so useless. 

/rant

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't you just get one for now and rotate it....?

If not, try posting on a reptile forum and see if someone can lend you their old ones maybe, and explain that you have a mental illness? Or see if someone can sell you their used ones for cheaper ? Check amazon, Craigslist.. Even if the used ones are a it out of your price range still, email them and see if they are willing to do cheaper ? 

I know depression is hard, but I'm sure you will get through it  I hope you can find some treatment or something that works well for yu


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you. I am on medication. And today is one of those good days. They have to have exposure to the uvb 10-12 hours or an hour in the sun. I checked around and I can get another brand. Which isnt that good but will have to do until I get money for the right one. 

I hope that this feel good feeling will last a while. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

